

Oracle announces more new Java 9 features - xpto123
http://jaxenter.com/new-java-9-features-announced-112654.html

======
xpto123
If Oracle managed to ship a JDK9 with a new modularity system, and a
modularized JDK split internally in modules, multiple profiles for embedded
and desktop based on this module system, the release would already be huge.

This long-term fix for the classpath would be a big step forward for the Java
platform, and I hope it comes out as soon as possible because it will still
take time after it for application servers to adopt it and third party
libraries to provide modules for their code.

Some language features would be nice too, like support for null pointer
prevention, auto-casts, etc.

What would you like to see in Java 9?

